# Scotty, I need more ac.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry captain. But without more freon. That's the best i can do. 

So in goes an oz. 
The high pressure goes up from 200 to 225. And now we're cold. 

Remember when, new cars just worked? Without any touching up.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I know how you feel! My 14 has only been blowing out between 50 and 55 degree AC most of the time. No bueno when it’s 85.


----------

